# It sucks, in a good way.



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the review, looks like a great unit.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

We use the heck out of ours at the shop and it has performed without any issues for a couple years.
Imo, the only flaw is the small collection bin like you said and the initial start up current occasionally plops the breaker in our old building. Other than that it is a great quiet unit, you will enjoy it for many years to come.


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

> We use the heck out of ours at the shop and it has performed without any issues for a couple years.
> Imo, the only flaw is the small collection bin like you said and the initial start up current occasionally plops the breaker in our old building. Other than that it is a great quiet unit, you will enjoy it for many years to come.
> 
> - WhoMe


So after years of use - do you use the bags in the collection bin or just let the bin remain empty, I haven't tried no bag yet, but I'm thinking it'll add to bin capacity. I dump the bag in another bag and reuse it, and I'm curious on your experience. Thank you in advance!


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

We have been using the plastic bags to death. If I remember, we were still using the thick laguna ones. 
But having said that, I'm sure that using the bin by itself would be fine as long as the compressible gasket in the lid is in good shape. Or a thicker trash bag would work as long as you don't need to look through the porthole.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Good review of a machine that I own. FYI -Here is a review that I posted on this machine http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/5978#comment-3074226. Were you able to assemble it by yourself?


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

> Good review of a machine that I own. FYI -Here is a review that I posted on this machine http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/5978#comment-3074226. Were you able to assemble it by yourself?
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Yea - I assembled it myself. Thanks for your review - it helped with my decision before purchasing.


----------



## BEWoodworks (Jan 28, 2016)

I have this machine. Really enjoy having it. Items I noted when installing my system. 
1. I used 6" metal duct. I could not find a good way to connect the 6" duct to the inlet on the cyclone. They are the same size. 
2. My jointer (PM 54A) is on the opposite side of a faily small shop. Doesnt collect as much of the larger chips as I would like. Needs to go around and seal ducting better and see if it improves. 
3. The small bag under the filter fills up faster than I expected. This could be a problem with my expecatations but empty bucket or full bucket I get about 4 full buckets of cyclone seperated chips before feeling this need to empty filter bag.


----------



## RonnW (Mar 24, 2016)

Strange, I empty my bucket every couple of weeks but have only emptied the bag once in three years and it wasn't all that full.


----------



## BEWoodworks (Jan 28, 2016)

> Strange, I empty my bucket every couple of weeks but have only emptied the bag once in three years and it wasn t all that full.
> 
> - RonnW


Ron, 
How full do you let your bucket get before you empty?


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

So I decided to use the bin with no bag and related bag frame. The capacity is likely 20% more volume of chips in the bucket and it seems to separate better as well - i.e. less chips in the bag under the filter. I've not had any trouble with sealing (so far) between the unit and the bin.


----------

